# Worth getting a diesel?



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

At the last minute I've been advised to get a plow/salter truck setup for this winter. This will be my first experience dealing with a pickup truck for any sort of plowing. My background is I've had 94, 97, 01, 02, 03 and now 06 Dodge all with Cummins and 5 or 6 speed manuals. Needless to say I love dodge/cummins trucks but want to try and be practical for once. 

I want a 94-98 12V or a 94-02 360 2500. I'll have my 06 for any towing but feel more comfortable with a diesel since I know my way around them so much better. So would you pay the extra $3K or so for the diesel or settle for a 360?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Go diesel.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

U1200;836025 said:


> At the last minute I've been advised to get a plow/salter truck setup for this winter. This will be my first experience dealing with a pickup truck for any sort of plowing. My background is I've had 94, 97, 01, 02, 03 and now 06 Dodge all with Cummins and 5 or 6 speed manuals. Needless to say I love dodge/cummins trucks but want to try and be practical for once.
> 
> I want a 94-98 12V or a 94-02 360 2500. I'll have my 06 for any towing but feel more comfortable with a diesel since I know my way around them so much better. So would you pay the extra $3K or so for the diesel or settle for a 360?


Well I personally would get the 12v cummins. Reason being, you obviously have had great luck with all of your trucks, you get more torque out of a Diesel rather than the 360 gas (I have the 360 in my truck). The 360 has plenty of power and torque, but cummins would definitely beat it. Plus if you know your way around the diesel's already, why learn about a new engine?? JMO.

Hang a 8 or 9' fisher on the front and go to work.

I would think that you want to go 24v 98-06 for your next truck. Potentially less repair on a newer truck, and better technology in the engine and they run a little quieter, but the 12v's are great from what people say.

good luck,
Aaron


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I have the hemi on my 08 2500 and don't feel it would have been worth the extra money for the diesel... Don't get me wrong - it'd be fun to have - but I don't need it to plow and if anything, for what I do with the truck, it would be more trouble that it worth improving/maintaining the front end.


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, pretty much what I thought myself. Forgive my ignorance on this but is there a particular reason you recommend a fisher to put on there?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Depends on if you're trying to compensate for shortcomings.

Or going for the cool factor.

J\K :laughing::laughing:



U1200;836173 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, pretty much what I thought myself. Forgive my ignorance on this but is there a particular reason you recommend a fisher to put on there?


Probably because he's from Massachusetts and if it isn't a Fisher they don't know what to do with them.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;836175 said:


> Depends on if you're trying to compensate for shortcomings.
> 
> Or going for the cool factor.
> 
> ...


Well thanks there mark! not. :laughing: The only reason I would recomend fisher, them and boss are the main plows you see around here, I have a meyer on my truck, I would seriously have to try the new meyer's before I get another one.

So Mark? what are you running for plows???


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Go diesel, if you ever need to increase the engine output, the diesel is much easier to upgrade, and much cheaper to do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plowmaster07;836226 said:


> Well thanks there mark! not. :laughing: The only reason I would recomend fisher, them and boss are the main plows you see around here, I have a meyer on my truck, I would seriously have to try the new meyer's before I get another one.
> 
> So Mark? what are you running for plows???


Touchy, touchy, touchy.

I don't have any plows, I'm a 15 YO girl from Florida.

BUT, I do have the plowing contracts for all the Sam's and WM in Miami. xysport


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;836299 said:


> Touchy, touchy, touchy.
> 
> I don't have any plows, I'm a 15 YO girl from Florida.
> 
> BUT, I do have the plowing contracts for all the Sam's and WM in Miami. xysport


Im sure. good money in them eh??? wesport:laughing:


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id go diesel if you ever want to sell it at least the diesel will retain its value alot better than the gas job, althogh a gas job is fine for plowing but with a loaded sander and plow on the truck the extra torque is nice as you probably know. to be honest if i were looking for a gas truck i think i would go to gm, the only reason why i drive a dodge is because of the cummins..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plowmaster07;836541 said:


> Im sure. good money in them eh??? wesport:laughing:


Duuuuude, you have no idea, like really.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;836743 said:


> Duuuuude, you have no idea, like really.


are you all ready for the snow season? contracts signed and all??


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

Diesel for sure. 

More power and my 24 valve cummins gets 19 MPG


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

I could see plowing in Miami but it would be all the blow, not snow. 

Thanks again for the opinions all I was pretty sure I was going to stick with diesel and I would probably regret it if I didn't.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plowmaster07;836752 said:


> are you all ready for the snow season? contracts signed and all??


Contracts are like insurance, overrated.


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;837221 said:


> Contracts are like insurance, overrated.


i see. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The Midwest is "Western Country"

I'm not sold on the Wideouts yet, but I do like the MVP, I'd opt for one of those if you can find one for a decent price.

Definitely, diesel. I went from a GM350 gas to a Dodge Cummins, night and day difference in both fuel consumption and truck load. These engines have to work much less than the gassers do to push the same blade and same amount of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plowmaster07;836226 said:


> So Mark? what are you running for plows???


Do some looking and you'll figure it out.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

This late in the season will be hard to find a good 12valve truck. All the trucks of that era around here are so rotten and soft, needing complete cabs. But they still run good as new!!!

Look in the south for a nice 96-98 12 valver or stick with the newer 3 gen stuff. Although if the price was right I would not pass up a gasser!! For your first season, most of all stick with the auto's.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Go gasser, and buy my truck! lol. '01 2500 360 with 84k miles.


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;838145 said:


> This late in the season will be hard to find a good 12valve truck. All the trucks of that era around here are so rotten and soft, needing complete cabs. But they still run good as new!!!
> 
> Look in the south for a nice 96-98 12 valver or stick with the newer 3 gen stuff. Although if the price was right I would not pass up a gasser!! For your first season, most of all stick with the auto's.


Not only are 12 Valves hard to find they, and all 2nd generation trucks are RIDICULOUSLY EXPENSIVE! I checked blue book on a 95 that I'll probably end up buying and dealer retail was $5700. They want $10,000 for it and thats actually a good deal compared to most every other truck I've looked at. As we all know too if I'm going to be up and running, I don't have time to wait for a steal to come around. Most 12 valves are over 200K now too.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The problem is that everyone is now understanding how great these trucks are, via internet. Always wanted to use a school bus with a cummins 12valve 5.9 l6 drive line making a amazing tow rig. Only if I could find some old quad cab truck that is not all rusted out!!!!

Not even going to talk about prices of the wholy grail truck---- 1998 2500 12valve quad cab with a man trans leather 4x4!!!--low milage $13000 and up


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

if i was going to buy new i would get a gasser, the 8000-9000 extra is not worth it for a new diesel, plus the auto trans is not cheap. 
for used i would get a diesel but make sure it was well taken care of.


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

Well heres a pic of the new pickup, got it yesterday. Started pulling off the front brushgard and 5th wheel the PO had on it. Going to try and powerwash the underneath today and hit the frame maybe with some POR 15.


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks good what year is it? Miles?


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

U1200;847479 said:


> Well heres a pic of the new pickup, got it yesterday. Started pulling off the front brushgard and 5th wheel the PO had on it. Going to try and powerwash the underneath today and hit the frame maybe with some POR 15.


Looks like the paint is really good on the truck. Some more details please????!


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

It's a 95 that's just rolled over 100K on it. I've been working on it a lot, I dont think the PO ever washed underneath it. I hate how dirt sticks to the waxy frame coating! Ive spent a lot of time lying on the ground with a power washer trying to get it all cleaned up. 

I went over all the rusty spots on the frame with a wire wheel and painted everything I can get to with a SEM product I got from O'reilley called rust shield. It sounds similar to POR-15. I'll coat over that with some undercoating and fluid film to try and keep the rust at bay. Fortunately theres not rust on the bed or body at all.

I also called TST and bought a bunch of stuff on my dealer account. Got the killer dowel pin kit, an ATS deep tranny pan, the 230/605 plate, fuel filters, a big air filter, and a triple gauge set.


----------

